# Doordash and AirBnB IPOs.



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Peter Schiff gives an entertaining and sobering talk about these latest IPOs and these "new tech" companies in general.

He also talks about Bitcoins near the end of the podcast.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The IPOs are just crazy. Some analysts are saying this feels like an equity mania / bubble, probably sparked by the Federal Reserve stimulus, ultra low interest rates and "no risk in stocks" due to the Fed halting the March selloff.

I wasn't sure if I should post to 'endorse' this stock (so I didn't) but one of my friends co-founded a biotech company, and he's now a chief officer. Their company had an IPO on the NASDAQ a couple months ago.

His company's stock has been on fire ever since the IPO and it feels wrong to me. I'm up around 54% and the damn thing gained 18% today alone... just insane.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

The pricing of the delivery companies doesn't add up.
It's too competative.

Similar with AirBnB and Vrbo, They are basically brands trying to sell a commodity in a fancy way.


----------

